# GIRUGAMESH



## Shakraka (Mar 8, 2009)

GIRUGAMESH


Oh, and the translator is fucking stupid; what the sushi guy really said was "Get out of my fucking restaurant you weeaboo faggots."


GIRUGAMESH
GIRUGAMESH


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 8, 2009)

Spoiler



GGGGGGGGIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUGGGGGGGAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMEEEEEEEESSSSSSHHHHH
H


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 8, 2009)

Omg hai ^___^ I’m Ai-san and I absolutely luuuv @[email protected] anime


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 8, 2009)

GIRUGAMESH

@hola: that's funny man. I laughed so hard I think I peed a little


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 8, 2009)

ಠGIRUGAMESHಠ


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## War (Mar 8, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Omg hai ^___^ I’m Ai-san and I absolutely luuuv @[email protected] anime


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 8, 2009)

:girugamesh: please.


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 8, 2009)

KING OF HEROES, DO YOU HAVE ENOUGH GIRUGAMESHES?


----------



## popopola (Mar 9, 2009)

girugamesh is a band, the guy/girl is dressing after them

I thought he/she was just making fun of engrish trying to say gilgamesh..


----------



## da_head (Mar 9, 2009)

i watched that for 4 mins straight o.o

LMAO


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 9, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> i watched that for 4 mins straight o.o
> 
> LMAO



AWW GAWD....22 secs for me before i fucking realised im dying soon!


----------



## fateastray (Mar 9, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Omg hai ^___^ I’m Ai-san and I absolutely luuuv @[email protected] anime


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 9, 2009)

KAWAII!! *_*


----------



## OSW (Mar 9, 2009)

OMFG ANTWILL GET HERE NOW!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 10, 2009)

Improved version of the original commercial.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 10, 2009)

fateastray said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Omg hai ^___^ I’m Ai-san and I absolutely luuuv @[email protected] anime


----------



## ENDscape (Mar 10, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Improved version of the original commercial.


OMG "Get the fuck out you fucking weebos" MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD!!!ROFL. and the last part OMG hilarious.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 11, 2009)

WHEN YOU SEE IT


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 11, 2009)




----------



## xcalibur (Mar 11, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> WHEN YOU SEE IT



BRICKS WERE SHAT


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 11, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> WHEN YOU SEE IT


GIRUGAMUK


----------



## da_head (Mar 11, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EPIC


----------



## raulpica (Mar 13, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MORE THAN EPIC


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 14, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> WHEN YOU SEE IT


Damn. Beaten.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## mthrnite (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## raulpica (Mar 18, 2009)

Ahahaha, AWESOME! I love LittleKuriboh's work


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 19, 2009)

You all will secretly attend Sakura-Con.  Admit it!


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 20, 2009)

*TROPICANA, STOP GOING ON KOREAN YOUTUBE!!*


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 20, 2009)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> You all will secretly attend Sakura-Con.  Admit it!


I'll be wearing my GIRUGAMESH costume.


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 21, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

>


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 21, 2009)

This GIRUGAMESH is what all true SAKURA-CON strive for!


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 21, 2009)

GIRUGAMESH BEAAAAAMU


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 22, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> WHEN YOU SEE IT


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 22, 2009)

SUPER GIRUGAMESH!!


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 22, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> SUPER GIRUGAMESH!!


ZOMG ZOMBEH


GIGURAMESH


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was bugging my friend because she posted a bulletin about going to a cosplay and playing dress up or something... SO I flamed, I flamed hard. She didn't want to tell me who she was losing her dignity to so I assumed it was some gay ass naruto bitch. what ever, she is probably watching the weeaboo shore girl vid... muahahahaha! I don't think were friends anymore. I don't think we ever were.


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 22, 2009)




----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 22, 2009)

GIRUGAM*A*S*H


----------



## raulpica (Mar 23, 2009)

ROFL, there are some awesome pics in here


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 23, 2009)

A wild JAY RAWK appeared!
Go GIRUGAMESH!


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 24, 2009)

nvm wrong topic


----------



## OSW (Mar 24, 2009)

Amazing remix! I seriously loved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one too! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqInGMCr8K0


----------



## raulpica (Mar 25, 2009)

Oh man, I couldn't stop laughing to that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just AWESOME


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Wtf does girugamesh mean?


----------



## Neko (Mar 27, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Wtf does girugamesh mean?



It's the Name of a japanese metal band.


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 27, 2009)

behind the scenes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At 0:47 "GIRUGAMESH! DUH"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IQpJkiDR8g


----------



## raulpica (Mar 27, 2009)

This one OWNZ


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 27, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> This one OWNZ



I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT THIS


----------



## da_head (Mar 27, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> This one OWNZ


lmfao


----------



## Holaitsme (Mar 28, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> Wtf does girugamesh mean?



Why it's a forced meme on /a/


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 28, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> This one OWNZ


LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Girugamesh is the new meme. I can imagine what Sakura-con will look like this year, 3/4 of cosplayers will be dressed as Girugamesh


----------



## raulpica (Mar 29, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Girugamesh is the new meme. I can imagine what Sakura-con will look like this year, 3/4 of cosplayers will be dressed as Girugamesh


I'm pretty sure of that too, and I would go there just to see that


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 29, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> *TROPICANA, STOP GOING ON KOREAN YOUTUBE!!*



OMG! U R SO MEAN TO KAWAII TROPICANA -__________- I HATE YUU Y U DO DIS EVRY1 LUVS TROPICANA SO KAWAII DESU NII _> ^_____^


Seriously, this topic is gold 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The It's Girugamesh one had me crying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And xcalibur, it's not really hard to see they're trolling


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 30, 2009)

Just to keep the thread alive. Also, that vid with GIRUGAMESH instead of koffing kinda made me lol.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 30, 2009)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 30, 2009)

ROFL I love Girugamesh remixes


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 30, 2009)

GIRUGAMESH MAN 9


----------



## raulpica (Mar 31, 2009)

GIRUGAROLL'D


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 31, 2009)

how do you add annotations?


----------



## raulpica (Apr 1, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> how do you add annotations?


dunno, but bump for great justice


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> how do you add annotations?



You have the be the uploader of the video to add annotations.

If you are, then just go to "My Videos" and click the button that says "Annotations" under the video you want to annotate.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 1, 2009)

THEY PRIVATIZED IT

THIS IS A CRIME I DEMAND IT TO BE PUBLIC AGAIN

EDIT:

NEW REMIX


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 1, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. Look at this for example, I added a couple of annotations.
Find them


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 1, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> THEY PRIVATIZED IT
> 
> THIS IS A CRIME I DEMAND IT TO BE PUBLIC AGAIN
> 
> ...



THIS IS MADNESS!!

ALTERNATIVE


----------



## Law (Apr 1, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Huh, I guess Youtube must have added in some new features.

Must have done it when they re-designed the annotation creator.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 2, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AWESOME NOW I CAN GIRUGA-GROOVE AGAIN

THANK YOU B-BLUE!!


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 3, 2009)

-Luigi Mario


----------



## raulpica (Apr 3, 2009)

Luigi Mario said:
			
		

> -Luigi Mario


Oic, I'm on the funny side and you're not?


----------



## da_head (Apr 4, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Oic, I'm on the funny side and you're not?


pwned. add me on the raulpica side as well. i would do it myself, but i'm too lazy


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## agentgamma (Apr 4, 2009)

ADD MEH TO WEEGEES SIDE ;}


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## raulpica (Apr 4, 2009)

agentgamma said:
			
		

> ADD MEH TO WEEGEES SIDE ;}
> I thought you liked me
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, we even have Girugamesh with us, you can't beat us now!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, thanks for the paint-werkz, B-Blue


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 4, 2009)

you're welcome


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Batman55 (Apr 6, 2009)

I never knew what GIRUGAMESH was until like 15 minutes ago, then I read this whole thread and laughed my ass off. LOOOOL.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> LOL AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because THIS IS THE POWER of GIRUGAMESH!


----------



## Batman55 (Apr 6, 2009)

what is GAYMEN?


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 6, 2009)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> what is GAYMEN?



Give a drunk gamer a japanese drink = GAYMEN


----------



## raulpica (Apr 6, 2009)

Batman55 said:
			
		

> what is GAYMEN?


There's a guy in the video which says "AND GAMING" but it sounds more like "and GAYMEN".


----------



## dice (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 6, 2009)

I dont understand?

Why so much fuss over a young girugamesh obsessed transvestite?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 7, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Batman55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Gaming"? I thought he was saying "AND GANGBANG"


----------



## raulpica (Apr 7, 2009)

ROFL, awesome find dice!

I love Girugaboy's expression at the end of the video


----------



## Holaitsme (Apr 8, 2009)

3 more days untill sakura con.


----------



## GameSoul (Apr 8, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know how 4chan feels about homosexuality


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 8, 2009)

GURU


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> GURU


That song would be a great level in Rythm Heaven


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 8, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been argued that the incompetent ramune drinking faggot says either "GAY MEN" or "GAY BANG." However, his English is incredibly horrendous so any normal person would have a lot of trouble trying to decipher what this strange creature spewed from its mouth.


----------



## Shakraka (Apr 8, 2009)

"I LOVE SUSHI!" exclaimed the woman in the thick-rimmed glasses.
"Ah, excellent," Kobayashi thought contentedly to himself, "they are enjoying themselves."
"I love Japan period," said the middle-aged man in the blue shirt, slight southern drawl lending a down-home earthiness to his earnest proclamation.
"Oh my, it is such a joy to have such enthusiastic customers!" Kobayashi said to himself, beaming with pride at the delight he had brought to his customers. It was an idyllic day in Kobayashi's small sushi shop.
But, then things took a turn for the worst.
"J-ROCK!" screeched a greasy-haired delinquent, quite obviously high on something.
"Oh my, someone should be watching over that poor child," Kobayashi thought to himself.
But, before he could finish that thought, a rotund man burst forth from the masses, the make-up on his face still smeared across his fleshy visage. "GIRUGAMESH!" the horrifying painted man exclaims, stabbing the air vehemently with one massive, pudgy digit.

"What has begun here is something terrible," Kobayashi thinks to himself, rooted in place by equal parts fear, and morbid fascination. "I LOVE ANIMAY!" shrieks a curiously toupee'd customer, the disparity of voice and adornment calling into question the beast's gender. "AND MANGA" yells the man-lady's back-quatto, the horrifying extra upper torso protruding from the hermaphrodite's back, malign intent dancing across his/her eyes.
Kobayashi is speechless at the spectacle unfolding before him.
"AND GAYBMLABNGN" an infernal scarecrow man drunkenly spews forth, every diabolical syllable dripping from his tongue an affront to sanity and dignity. "Or DDR," says a man quite plainly.
"Finally, a respite from this madness," Kobayashi thought as he heaved a breathless sigh of relief. But what he had seen so far could never prepare him for what came next.
"SMILE D.K." squealed the man's bloated pig-wife, her unduous bulk barely managing to stay balanced atop her chair. As these things happened, a realiziation dawned on poor, poor Kobayashi. "These people, these DEMONS, have taken all I know and love and made it wrong, corrupted it. I can not, no, I will not sit idly by as these creatures from beyond the veil wreack havoc in my shop!"
"HEYYYYYY!" Kobayashi growls, brandishing his knife like a modern day warrior. "SAKURA-CON GIKI MAAAAAA" he bellows, the traditional war-cry of his family.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 9, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> "I LOVE SUSHI!" exclaimed the woman in the thick-rimmed glasses.
> "Ah, excellent," Kobayashi thought contentedly to himself, "they are enjoying themselves."
> "I love Japan period," said the middle-aged man in the blue shirt, slight southern drawl lending a down-home earthiness to his earnest proclamation.
> "Oh my, it is such a joy to have such enthusiastic customers!" Kobayashi said to himself, beaming with pride at the delight he had brought to his customers. It was an idyllic day in Kobayashi's small sushi shop.
> ...


ROFL, I remember reading that on some YouTube video.

JUST AWESOME


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 10, 2009)

GIRUGABUMP


----------



## Holaitsme (Apr 11, 2009)

Akinator=god


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 11, 2009)

NO WAI !!!


----------



## DrCaptainHarlock (Apr 11, 2009)

Mmm, I love K-ON.
I love K-ON period!
The K-ON ceremonies!
K-ON!
GIRUGAK-ON!
I like K-ON!
AND K-ON!
And gaymen!
Uh, K-ON!
And K-ON!
HEY! K-ONCON IKIMASU!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 12, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> Akinator=god


OSHI- IT'S TRUE I'VE TESTED IT MYSELF

*GIRUGAMESH!*


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 14, 2009)

Please someone watch this and tell me what is it about. I can understand the guy is talking about the commercial and the girugamesh guy but what is he saying EXACTLY.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

i don't understand all but i can say what i heard

"Sakura-Con made some months ago the commercial,
and eh, we are certain and we never talked with them about.
They asked us yesterday, if we have seen the commercial,
and we said yes, and they told us, that they got drunk and
watched the remixes, over again and again..
*everybody laughs and i don't hear what he's saying*
they watched it, somebody watched it 
*i only understand there that some are watching it*
You know so, i don't think you guys lost any points of immitendence(?)
And also that we promised it, i saw there is a video table.
The first question was 'why do you go to Sakura-Con
for a band to threw up the signs and is all together GIRUGAMESH GIRUGAMESH?'"

bump for great justice


----------



## raulpica (Apr 14, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Please someone watch this and tell me what is it about. I can understand the guy is talking about the commercial and the girugamesh guy but what is he saying EXACTLY.


WE NEED A TRANSCRIPTION NAO

MegaAce's one is good, but I haven't understood the general meaning of the thing :/


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

raulpica said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you think I understood the general meaning?


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 14, 2009)

You people have bad hearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My transcript: ("_they_" is probably the people who were charged of making the commercial (the band), and "points" probably means how good the commercial was, ratings)
_[in brackets: I'm not sure about what he says]_

Sakura-Con had a bit of a rough time this past month over that commercial. *laugh* And, uhh, you know, we were a little nervous about it too, and honestly I'll tell you, we never talked about it until they got here. And they asked us yesterday: "Have you seen our commercial". And I said: "Yeah we have seen it". And they told us that they'd get drunk and they watched the remixes over and over and over again. *laughs* They watch it, their _[something]_ watches it, their manager watches it, you know, they're with the same label _[as Mark and Cyal]_ and they watch it. You know, so I don't think you guys lost any points, you certainly didn't lose any goddamn attendance. You know, so uhh, and also for those of you who missed it,_ [I'm sorry it wasn't videotaped]_. But the first question in the Q&A was: "What do you think of Sakura-Con?" And the band threw out the signs and answered all together with: "GIRUGAMESH! GIRUGAMESH! GIRUGAMESH!"


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 14, 2009)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> You people have bad hearing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's better than mine, but I already said, I just wrote what I heard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lol the sound was pretty bad in my opinion.
Salamantis, you must tell now the meaning of this!


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 14, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's just talking about the people who made the commercial. They get drunk and watch it, other people watch it, it gets viral. The commercial didn't lose points in ratings just because it brought a big attendance.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you, Sal.


----------



## Linkiboy (Apr 15, 2009)

I LOVED JA PERIOD.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 15, 2009)

Critical GIRUGAMESH!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 15, 2009)

Thank you Sal! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And...
GIRUGAMESH!


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## xalphax (Apr 17, 2009)

i see, he wanted to say girugamesh, but instead said "GURUGAMESH!" ?!?


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 17, 2009)

Isn't that guy talking about Girugamesh's reaction to the video(s) during their Q&A session at Sakura-Con?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 19, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Vidboy10 (Oct 17, 2009)

/thread


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh god I thought this horrible thread of faggotry had died already ;_;. Now I'm bumping it even further D:


----------



## raulpica (Oct 18, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> Oh god I thought this horrible thread of faggotry had died already ;_;. Now I'm bumping it even further D:


I had so much fun in this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh my, I've bumped it.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 24, 2010)

EPIC


----------



## agentgamma (Mar 24, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

*refuses to bump*


----------



## raulpica (Dec 29, 2010)

FOR GREATER JUSTICE

mazz0murder 2 REUPLOAD


----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> FOR GREATER JUSTICE
> 
> mazz0murder 2 REUPLOAD


I didn't laugh.


Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Dec 29, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 29, 2010)

This whole meme makes me regret having this.......


----------



## mameks (Dec 29, 2010)

RiderLeangle said:
			
		

> This whole meme makes me regret having this.......







lololol


----------



## RiderLeangle (Dec 29, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> RiderLeangle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was so funny about what I said?


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Dec 30, 2010)

GIRUGAMESH


----------



## raulpica (Dec 30, 2010)

GIRUGAMESH


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

GIRUGAMESH


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> GIRUGAMESH


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Sgt. Grumbles said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> > GIRUGAMESH


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 31, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> /thread


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> Sgt. Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Offtopic: Just noticed you change your dp.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 1, 2011)

*what the PINGAS is this crap*


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dp?


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> tails100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


display picture aka your avatar pic.


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah, dankeschön.

I didn't recognize you as a spout..


----------



## YayMii (Jan 1, 2011)

would it be better if i changed to a trout?


----------



## Sausage Head (Jan 3, 2011)

pouty pout


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

lolz!

that shit is so epic xD
I also love how this is actually true hehe


----------



## raulpica (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Sop (Jan 4, 2011)

Worst meme ever.


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Worst meme ever.


NO YOU.
Nice vid, raul


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 5, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > /thread


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 5, 2011)

Sop said:
			
		

> Worst meme ever.


Who or what are you?


----------



## Maplemage (Jan 5, 2011)

YayMii said:
			
		

> would it be better if i changed to a trout?


Yeah sure but dont change it to a CoD.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2011)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2012)

Shakraka said:


> [YT]XP5lz2CYNR4[/YT]
> GIRUGAMESH
> 
> 
> ...


ＧＩＲＵＧＡＭＥＳＨ


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 4, 2012)

You actualy revive a Year old thread, I mean Exactly A year old thread...


----------



## mameks (Jan 4, 2012)

jarejare3 said:


> You actualy revive a Year old thread, I mean Exactly A year old thread...


Yes, I did.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 4, 2012)

This thread's birthday is in March. Its January.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2012)

YES, THANKS SHLONG, I LOVE THIS THREAD

I'd have bumped it myself yesterday, but I suddenly forgot of it.

[yt]ZJBwq1sj6nI[/yt]

The original mazz0murder 2 is now lost forever. 

I AM. SAD.

EDIT: LET'S KEEP THE GIRUGAMESH DREAM ALIVE, EVEN AFTER THE INTERNET FORGETS ABOUT IT

[yt]SnruT3OwG38[/yt]
*GIRUGABEST*


----------



## raulpica (Jan 5, 2012)

girugaBUMP

[yt]zh-5b5mPBZ8[/yt]

(I should've done this later, but everybody needs girugamesh)


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 5, 2012)

OMG GOD MAN NO DOUBLE POST, EVEN FOR A MOD, YOU CAN"T BREAK THE RULES !!!!

JK, , This the Eof so I'm sure it does not matters.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 6, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I should've done this later, but *everybody needs girugamesh*


A N D   G A M I N G !​(╯°□°）╯︵ ┻━┻ ​


----------



## raulpica (Jul 2, 2014)

EVERYBODY REJOICE

AFTER TWO YEARS AND HALF, I'VE FOUND IT AGAIN

THE BEST GIRUGAMESH VIDEO EVER





```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2wq51WQCSs
```
 
YES, THIS WARRANTS A BUMP


----------



## mameks (Jul 2, 2014)

THE POWER OF A THOUSAND BANHAMMERS DESCENDS UPON YOU 


praise be to girugamesh


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 3, 2014)

*It's bumping time!*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 3, 2014)

I DEMAND RAULPICA BE PUNISHED FOR THIS NECROBUMP 

OR HE CAN MAKE :tom: AN EMOTE FOR THIS


----------



## FailName (Jul 3, 2014)

Alternatively, :tom: could be something more along the lines of


----------

